# Best Ski area in PNW?



## baseline6 (Mar 12, 2009)

I know weather is always a big variable in planning a trip, but I'm wanting POW (who isn't?). I've never been north of Mammoth and this would be a first in the PNW for me. So I wanted to ask around on here, Who offers the best SKI area experience with a good park?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

you're going now?


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

baseline6 said:


> I know weather is always a big variable in planning a trip, but I'm wanting POW (who isn't?). I've never been north of Mammoth and this would be a first in the PNW for me. So I wanted to ask around on here, Who offers the best SKI area experience with a good park?


If you want both POW and Park you will be making some sacrifices... or it'll narrow your search down very quickly


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I think Baker is the only mountain that has huge terrain and a huge park. You're not going to find too many really elaborate parks up here because we have great terrain and powder (and when you have those things, who cares about park ). Something to keep in mind is if you go to one of the bigger mountains with high exposure, the powder gets shredded out extremely quickly. This time of year though these resorts are pretty much the only ones that are open because they get enough people to make money. Despite a 17 foot snowpack, my mountain closed a week ago because they just don't get traffic in spring.

For the best PNW experience, go in mid-late March to one of the less exposed mountains. You will get fresh powder lines all day long.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

HoboMaster said:


> I think Baker is the only mountain that has huge terrain and a huge park.


Really? Wrath made it sound like park wasn't such a big thing for baker... can't remember what thread but yeah... happy to be proven otherwise :thumbsup:


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

baker had a park then took it down then put it back up then took it down again

also, all the USFS land-use leases are up


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> baker had a park then took it down then put it back up then took it down again


You mean they dug it out, then put it up, then it got buried, then they dug it out /repeat ?


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

@Grafta -- It's a little of column a and a little of column b. Lol! But yeah, at baker, park is definitely not the focus. Up here, Crystal has a long season, and an airbag on the weekends. They also only have a rail garden and no jumps to speak of besides the airbag. Stevens has an extended season as well right now, and their park is on point. I believe Snoqulamie is running weekends as well, and they focus on park a little quite a bit. I think White Pass has a season still, but I have heard that their park is sub-optimal. And then of course there is Hood which is rocking a park clean through summer. And Bachelor will have Super Park in the beginning of May, but I'm pretty sure you gotta be invited to go to that.


----------



## SteveFlow (Mar 28, 2012)

how is mt hoods park?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Baker does not have a park...it is the park...we have shit you can jump, fly and spin/flip off but it is ungroomed. Yes they do dig out the pinky park if they feel like it. But we get too much snow for a big groomed park.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

NWBoarder28 said:


> Stevens has an extended season as well right now, and their park is on point.


true, its been getting better every year, a lot more jumps than most parks. 560" of snow this year and lots of fun freeride terrain.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Okay I stand corrected about Baker, I had someone tell me how big their park was last year - not sure if it was just because they weren't getting as much snow.


----------



## Chris (Feb 6, 2012)

I like white pass since its a small to medium size resort and with the new expansion it spreads everyone out. the crew there is amazing. their park is alright. The lift lines are usually pretty short, with some of the best snow i have to say


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Baker does not have a park...it is the park...we have shit you can jump, fly and spin/flip off but it is ungroomed. Yes they do dig out the pinky park if they feel like it. But we get too much snow for a big groomed park.


i have to come to baker lol. that place looks incredible. 610 miles....10 hours....double the distance of salt lake. from people's experience is it worth it?


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

IdahoFreshies said:


> i have to come to baker lol. that place looks incredible. 610 miles....10 hours....double the distance of salt lake. from people's experience is it worth it?


I think it'd be the perfect place if you wanted to really push yourself. Really fucken steep and gnarly... if that's your bag then :thumbsup:

So many lines well outta my depth, that's why i'll be back! 

You'd be driving? What about a cheap flight and rent a car?


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Yeah, if you want powder now, don't come to Washington. We may get lucky and get one more powder day (not likely) but it is full on t-shirt wearing spring boarding now. 

If you want to pretend that the deep spring slush is powder then you might find what you are looking for.


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

We're still kicking here. There was 6" of mystery pow on top of Alpental today, caught me completely by surprise.


----------

